# Carbon x - where are the details?



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Spring is here yet I don't see the swarm of videos and information that I expected to see.

Am I missing it? Are they waiting until it's available?

I need to buy fertilizer but with no info, I don't know if I need to wait or just skip it


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Production delays I think. I get emails from GCI turf and he mentioned he hasn't received it yet, and I think LCN posted a video about it a couple days ago. For TTTF in TN, probably want to go ahead and get your spring app out and wait til the fall for Carbon X.


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

They might be trying to finalize distribution details to professional turf complanies. I'm sure that's where the bulk of their sales will come from.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm holding out, but we're JUST STARTING to think about fert around here, still a bit from applying.


----------

